# Undercoat Brush



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally bought one and it is removing so much dead hair got me wondering.....dont they need the undercoat?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

What is an undercoat brush exactly? I've never heard of that!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I think another name for it is a "shedding blade". They are used on horses too. It reminds me of a serrated knife. It is a piece of metal shaped into a loop with a serrated edge and a leather handle. I use one on Chum and it is amazing how much hair it clears away. For SeaMonster: it doesn't take away all the undercoat, just the loose stuff.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

The Furminator is an undercoat brush. It only removes the 'dead' or loose hair. I only use it during shedding season.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

I believe with yours the handles come apart and you can get more of a surface area. Some do some don't. We use the furminator, my boyfriend brushed too hard once and gave Phoebe a rash on her leg. 
Some groomers hate the furminator, they say it yanks the hair out and causes pain. Phoebe doesn't seem to mind it though.


----------



## gdmeadows (Feb 8, 2012)

I have really liked our Furminator brush as well. It works wonders on Jake's coat. I was told by a groomer to not go over the same spot too many times or it can irritate the skin. I do not use it on my shih tzu. His hair is a little too soft and downy and the brush sticks more. He doesn't really shed anyways


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

I got the top-paw undercoat rake. its works so great and it was only $15. At the store I tested out the top-paw matting brush and it was so great I got all her mats in a couple of minutes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use an undercoat rake too, amazing how much undercoat comes off, it works great. 
Remy's hair is finer than Roxy's, I don't use it on him as often as I do Roxy, her coat is very thick and heavy.

I bought the Furminator before getting the rake, I didn't like the Furminator.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

The ferminator looks like can hurt the dog if pressed too hard? With the rake there is no way you can hurt them. I pressed it hard on my own skin and its just like scratching with your fingernails. 

How often should I use it? The more I rake, the more comes off. there doesn't seem to be an end to it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A true undercoat rake (pictured) has no blade and only takes dead stuff. If you're getting an amazing amount, keep going. Your dog is simply overdue for a proper raking. You should eventually get to the point where you stop getting so much. 

Anything with a blade (shedding blade, furminator, etc.) will take some live stuff out with the dead stuff, so you can take too much out if you're not careful. I think you can also start to hurt the outer coat as well, though I don't use a blade or a furminator, so I can't speak from personal experience.

The undercoat rake is my go-to grooming tool for after hikes. In fact, I took the dogs to the salt marsh today and hosed them off when I got home. I towel dried and raked them to keep any tangles from forming. It's a wonderfully quick and easy process.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been brushing Tucker twice away and it just keeps coming. As long as you're not irritating the dog, it's probably ok. I use my knock off furminator sparingly because I've been told it can really trash a golden's coat. I mostly use it behind the ears or give him an occasional once over when he's shedding. I've found the wide toothed comb to be great for getting deep into the undercoat and preventing matting and the wire brush useful for removing the loose hair.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

SeaMonster said:


> *The ferminator looks like can hurt the dog if pressed too hard?* With the rake there is no way you can hurt them. I pressed it hard on my own skin and its just like scratching with your fingernails.
> 
> How often should I use it? The more I rake, the more comes off. there doesn't seem to be an end to it.


Yes, it can cause 'razor burn' if you press too hard. I found this out when I first bought one years ago and used it on my senior.  

The Furminator is a grooming tool, not a brush that you use everyday or let your kid's use on the dog. I use only it on the areas that are visibly shedding out, like the rump area. Use a light hand.


----------

